# key



## pktrkt2 (Jun 19, 2007)

My friend in Orlando has a 05 automatic 60k miles
He emails me to say the car will not start due to the key not turing in the ignition 
He has it towed to the dealership and they tell him it's something they have seen before
His friend who has an 05 as well and had the very same problem but he was covered under warranty 
Are there any tsb's for this ignition problem
This site is awesome:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The search engine on this site works great. There is much information on this.


----------

